# Wifi troubleshooting

## ftomassetti

Hi,

I USED to able to connect but I cannot anymore.

I do see my card running iw dev and wpa_supplicant should be running.

dmesg | grep iwlwifi do not report any particular error:

```

[    2.835606] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    2.835650] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.890467] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.0.7.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    2.894328] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless N 7260, REV=0x144

[    2.894583] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[    2.894728] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[    3.688418] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[    3.688562] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

```

ifconfig -a

```

enp4s0f2: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:90:f5:ee:dd:06  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 8  bytes 552 (552.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 552 (552.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 0c:8b:fd:a5:5a:2d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iw dev

```

phy#0

   Interface wlp3s0

      ifindex 4

      wdev 0x1

      addr 0c:8b:fd:a5:5a:2d

      type managed

```

I can trigger manually the connection to an unprotected network through:

iw dev wlp3s0 connect NETWORK_NAME

After that iw dev gives me:

```

phy#0

   Interface wlp3s0

      ifindex 4

      wdev 0x1

      addr 0c:8b:fd:a5:5a:2d

      ssid D-Link

      type managed

      channel 6 (2437 MHz), width: 20 MHz (no HT), center1: 2437 MHz

```

and later I tried to activate dhcp on it through

dhcpcd wlp3s0

But it says it wait for the carrier... then we have a timeout and so, no connection.

What I should start to check?[/code]

----------

## ftomassetti

...I have to say that I am a bit lost...

----------

## szatox

If you could connect in the past, and can't do that anymore, consider what has  been changed.

New kernel?

Big world update?

PC hardware upgrade?

New wifi router?

5 year old sister hanging out with root's terminal?

Broken microwave oven around?

What software controls your wireless interface? Network manager? Wpa_supplicant with hand-made config? /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 service? Some cusstom script?

----------

## ftomassetti

I disabled something like mac82011, apparently.

I restarted from a fresh kernel and reconfigured it from scratch...

----------

